# What's the deal, why all but worthless?!



## new2bottles (Dec 28, 2018)

What are these worth, $2 or $3 apiece?  What?!  Are you kidding me?!  WHY?!  I know that I could put them on eBay for BIN $10 and they would just sit there!  They are old, they are gorgeous, they are Americana, they are not everywhere you look!  So, why, tell me why they're all but worthless.  Don't rich people collect old sodas?  Just the poor?  Is this the answer?


----------



## BottleDragon (Dec 28, 2018)

I know how you feel. There's not a lot of money in this hobby, except for certain rare bottles. It's just simply supply and demand, because there are so few people who collect this stuff.

I think the average person looks at an old bottle and just doesn't care. Bottles were considered trash once they were empty, so how much could they possibly be worth? People may be mildly curious or even attracted to the design or colour, but not enough to open their wallets.

Collecting old stuff is a bit of a niche interest, and bottles have no utility, unlike a classic car or something of that nature. That's the kind of thing rich people spend their money on - classic cars, expensive art, very old artifacts, pottery, etc.

Most regular people only want everything new. Anything old or out of style goes to the thrift store or into the garbage. They won't hesitate to replace their smartphone every two years whether or not it still works perfectly. They renovate their kitchen because it's "dated" after 15 years - lol.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2018)

eBay is a killer on these types of bottles because they are $10 bottles for the most part.  Since shipping is $10 on these, they are a hard sell.  I like them and local ones always sell well at the bottles shows when I bring them...


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 28, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> eBay is a killer on these types of bottles because they are $10 bottles for the most part.  Since shipping is $10 on these, they are a hard sell.  I like them and local ones always sell well at the bottles shows when I bring them...


But that's the question, why are they so cheap that it often costs more to send them?!  IMO, people are stupid for not buying because they cost just as much to ship.  They're still a bargain!  Would they sell better if they cost $100 and shipping was still just ten bucks?  Probably!  I give up.  smh


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 28, 2018)

The art-deco genre isn't at its height anymore, in bottle collecting. Historical flasks and scarcer bitters are the popular genres of today. The monetary value is assigned only by a limited supply with a great demand. Art deco bottles have a high supply and a low demand. Thus, they're not worth much, monetarily.


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2018)

its often the high shipping costs as to why bottles don't sell online . although some sellers also dream up unrealistic prices and that might also be why they don't sell 

these sorts of bottles sell better at antique malls or flea markets and often go for $5 - $10 or maybe a bit more if harder to find


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2018)

Unfortunately, a lot of these Deco sodas survived, so the supply is high on them.  And of course we are talking generically here, as there are some Deco sodas that bring big money.  Nonetheless, run of the mill Deco sodas are like run of the mill ACL's in that supply will exceed demand for the foreseeable future, keeping values down.  If they are cheap enough, people will buy them because they are attractive and not worry about whether or not it is a good investment.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 28, 2018)

I really don't know. I see a bottle and can't help but think it needs a home...


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 28, 2018)

I like them all, but have to agree with everyone's thoughts on them. Too bad. I have many, many soda bottles that most people would toss out.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 28, 2018)

IF I had dug/found that row of Deco Sodas, I'd certainly think it was a fantastic day! Just that green one towards the right would make my day.  I think those would sell pretty easy at a sale or flea market.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 28, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> IF I had dug/found that row of Deco Sodas, I'd certainly think it was a fantastic day! Just that green one towards the right would make my day.  I think those would sell pretty easy at a sale or flea market.


They would sell easily.  The question is for how much?  For $2.50 or $25?


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 28, 2018)

I've decided that low prices are mainly due to low demand, not high supply.  Of those pictured, none are common, especially in this condition.  As throw away items, that's what happened.  So maybe you'll dig them, but then they don't look like this.  People just don't appreciate them, which is very surprising.  Isn't there just loads of nostalgia associated with them?  I would have thought so, much more than bitters.  Collecting is in something of a rut when something so nostalgic and visually interesting and satisfying gets a ho-hum.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 29, 2018)

Here are some more beauties, a set that contains a case in point.  The Red Bud, Ill. bottle was just $2!  The others cost at least $7.50, but I was probably the only bidder, i.e., they are not worth that to some other people.  Hopefully, they are all experienced collectors who passed on the opportunity because they already own one.  The silver lining though is that I'm buying nice bottles cheap.  Yes, the price often doubles with shipping, but they're still cheap if you ask me.


----------



## RCO (Dec 29, 2018)

in my opinion , bottle collecting shouldn't really be about the money , there needs to be a certain amount of passion and self interest . especially when your collecting items that aren't overly valuable . as often  a collector could spend the entire day digging a dump and only find broken worthless bottles , yet they still had fun 

there is other collectables which are obviously worth more money , few examples would be coin collecting . there is coins which are worth considerable money . or antique firearms , there is older firearms that can be worth thousands , although the market may be shrinking as mostly older buyers who remember watching western movies fuel that market 



I've seen some art deco's / embossed bottles go for bigger money but mostly only cause a local collector wanted something that was really hard to find and from a specific town or city


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree with RCO. If you see collecting anything, other than extremely rare coins or paintings, as an investment chance are you are going to be disappointed. Collecting should be looked at as something you do because you enjoy it. It  should be more about the fun of finding a new piece for your collection and the people you meet.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 29, 2018)

Why do you worry about value?  No one appreciates the type of bottles I collect and I still love them and the history behind them.  I have never been sad that others do not appreciate them and a large part of the time it makes it easy for me to acquire them as no one else wants them.  I enjoy the hobby for the people in it and the friendships that can be gained.  Collect what you like and like what you collect.  Bottles are made of glass which in itself makes them pretty much worthless anyway.  Friends... are priceless.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 29, 2018)

A couple of questions to ask that might shed some light on the subject are ...

1. What are the top three most sought after Deco* soda bottles?
2. What is it about those top three bottles that makes them so popular?

*The reason I highlighted the word 'Deco' is because the glass companies who made that type of bottle referred to them as 'Decorated' bottles. They also used the term 'Decoration Department' that referred to the area of the glass factory where the bottles were made. At some point I will share a few documents from the 1920s and 1930s that will confirm the use of those terms.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 29, 2018)

P,S,

For those who are not already familiar with it, this link is to a website that has a lot of interesting patent images and information about Deco / Decorated / Designer soda bottles. Maybe it will assist us in determining which bottles are the most sought after. After accessing the site just click on any image to expand it ...


https://bottlebooks.com/Designer Sodas/designer_soda_bottles.htm


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2018)

new2bottles said:


> What are these worth, $2 or $3 apiece?  What?!  Are you kidding me?!  WHY?!  I know that I could put them on eBay for BIN $10 and they would just sit there!  They are old, they are gorgeous, they are Americana, they are not everywhere you look!  So, why, tell me why they're all but worthless.  Don't rich people collect old sodas?  Just the poor?  Is this the answer?
> View attachment 186374


Everyone who responded pretty much summed it up. The "community" of bottle collectors is shrinking. I will refer to the song "You can go your own way" by Fleetwood Mac. Art-deco might  have fallen out of favor with most but the important thing is collecting what YOU enjoy. I do love the art-deco bottles myself because they look great in sunlight or backlit. I have yet to find any of the bottles in your photo and would love to someday. I don't want to paint a broad picture of everyone but for the most part the Millennials or Generation Z do only want new stuff. Vintage things are considered clutter to them or even junk. Just try to think of it this way. When you save these old bottles you are taking care of the past. We can only hope that someday our bottles eventually make it to a museum after we are gone. Or at least a historical society.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2018)

new2bottles said:


> Here are some more beauties, a set that contains a case in point.  The Red Bud, Ill. bottle was just $2!  The others cost at least $7.50, but I was probably the only bidder, i.e., they are not worth that to some other people.  Hopefully, they are all experienced collectors who passed on the opportunity because they already own one.  The silver lining though is that I'm buying nice bottles cheap.  Yes, the price often doubles with shipping, but they're still cheap if you ask me.


Also a way to avoid the high shipping prices is to find one seller who has a lot of bottles and then buy a bunch of bottles from them in one transaction. Usually they will bundle them and you'll get a huge discount on shipping because they can use Priority Flat Rate.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2018)

UncleBruce said:


> Why do you worry about value?  No one appreciates the type of bottles I collect and I still love them and the history behind them.  I have never been sad that others do not appreciate them and a large part of the time it makes it easy for me to acquire them as no one else wants them.  I enjoy the hobby for the people in it and the friendships that can be gained.  Collect what you like and like what you collect.  Bottles are made of glass which in itself makes them pretty much worthless anyway.  Friends... are priceless.





I appreciate the bottles you collect Bruce. LEON.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 30, 2018)

I definitely collect what I like, not what's trending.  I'm not really bitching either, just amazed I can get what I want so cheaply.  I mean, why would I be complaining about being a buyer in a buyer's market?!  I might be complaining about the relatively high cost of shipping.  But that's just odd.  As I say, I think they're still cheap (enough), or else I wouldn't buy them.  So, confession, I don't dig and I don't go to markets.  Just eBay.  Here are some more, all very recent purchases as I've only been doing this since fall.  One more 'confession':  I boil everything, and clean them with sincerity.  I think every bottle I've ever bought has benefited, many to an amazing degree.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 30, 2018)

All those bottles are beautiful! I have never seen an embossed Red rock before. I collect Hi klas bottles since they are from my home state. That link Bob gave is a great site for old 'deco' designs. Try not to limit yourself to just ebay either.
r


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 30, 2018)

Some more great looking bottles you acquired. Maybe someone kept those in a barn, garage, or house for many years. Because they would not look as nice if they were dug up somewhere. Get them while you can. Next year shipping prices are going up, again.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 30, 2018)

The bottles in all of your pictures are great examples, you have a good eye.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 30, 2018)

new2bottles said:


> They would sell easily.  The question is for how much?  For $2.50 or $25?



I don't think there are any set prices on some bottles (especially nowdays). Many variables like geographical location, what venue you sell them at, the people that frequent that venue, what bottles are hot (and what are not) at any given time, etc.  Just put a price on it and see how people react to it, and go from there.  If you're buying bottles cheap, others may want to do the same. And, like others here have said, we are a niche crowd in 2018.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 30, 2018)

Although I have been collecting and researching soda bottles for 40+ years, my favorites are the ACL Big Chief's and not Decos. However, over the years I have always liked the Nehi "Top of the World" Deco bottle. You may have noticed on the link I posted earlier that the "Top of the World" bottle is pictured at the top of the page. Even though I don't own one of these bottles, I have heard it is a must-have for Deco soda bottle collectors. The main reason I'm mentioning it is because it ties in with what I asked earlier about what the top three Deco soda bottles might be and what it is about them that makes them so popular? Combine that with the fact that its pictured on the homepage of the Deco link suggest that it could very well be one of the most sought after Deco soda bottles available. Not to mention that the word "Top" is actually embossed on the bottle as in "*Top *of the World" 

I just checked eBay and there is *not *one currently listed. If you are not familiar with the bottle you will be surprised to discover how small it is. But I don't think the price for them is small ... ???

Check it out


1927 Patent


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 31, 2018)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Some more great looking bottles you acquired. Maybe someone kept those in a barn, garage, or house for many years. Because they would not look as nice if they were dug up somewhere. Get them while you can. Next year shipping prices are going up, again.


I've bought a few that were definitely dug, because I still considered them 'good', as in, I thought they might be rare and I'd wait a long time to get a nicer one.  But, in fact, I reject case wear bottles faster than I do dug ones.  Dug doesn't mean bad, plus boiling them and spending time cleaning gets some pretty amazing results.  Bottle on the right end was explicitly stated to be dug, but a good cleaning removed all evidence of that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah dug bottles really depend on where they were dug.  Something that was buried in a household dump that mostly contained compost in a non-mineralized area won't be likely to have any serious staining.  Something buried in a dump full of coal ash will generally look considerably worse.  By the way I really like that Spanish soda water bottle.  Where's it from, Mexico?  I don't remember seeing deco sodas from outside of the US and Canada before, and even in Canada we don't have that many really interesting designs.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 1, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> By the way I really like that Spanish soda water bottle.  Where's it from, Mexico?


It came from Puerto Rico and was relatively expensive.  It has a sister bottle, see pic.  Speaking of Canadian soda, I buy occasionally from Canada, some nice things.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow!  At the beginning of 2018, even as of early fall, I was not collecting vintage sodas.  Had plans to make a bottle tree and this dragonfly, but collecting was not in mind.  But look at me now!  They're infatuating.


----------



## American (Jan 2, 2019)

Iron pontiled sodas have been hot for decades and continue to gain popularity.  Your deco sodas are pretty, but they are too easy to find by anyone who takes the time to look in a creek.  They are right on top.


----------



## Eric (Jan 2, 2019)

Another reason why many of these soda bottles bring so little may be simply time... So much time has passed that those who may remember these brands and bottles are no longer with us. 
Many now can no longer relate to these or even know what these brands were. I see it in other areas of collecting. A couple examples are depression glass and vintage rotary telephones... 
These are a couple other items my wife and I collect and have seen a major drop in both price and want. Footed tumbler glasses I once paid up to $80+ a piece you can now find on ebay
for as low as $15 a piece. Old wooden crank phones and desk rotary phones have dropped as the generation that used these pass on. Phones I could get $300 for
and could use are now bringing $175 and used as display pieces as landlines disappear and cell phones have replaced them.

Many in this younger generation just have no real memories/connection to this stuff... not their fault...My son, who liked going to the bottle shows when he was little, liked root beer bottles
because he liked drinking root beer... now at 17 he likes his truck, college football teams, has a part time job and a girlfriend... Old soda and root beer bottles, many he never drank or even
heard of is now something he collected and did with his dad, He still likes them...  he just has no real experience or connection to these... To him it was just fun memories walking around tables
looking at the bright colored bottles and digging through boxes, getting a few cool bottles and bottle caps then going to McDonald's after the show. 

Anyway that's my take on this.... Collect what you enjoy and what brings you happiness... don't collect as to invest as it may not hold the value you have placed in them. Be glad that you can still pick up nice bottles for a few bucks... And enjoy the hunt that, to me, is the best part.


----------



## willieboy (Jan 2, 2019)

It was explained to me years ago by a wise man; "One man's trash is another man's treasure".  After digging bottles for nearly 50 years and focusing on strictly to specific types of bottles from Florida, I find more pleasure in learning about the history of the bottler, the community and if possible getting a quality picture of the bottle.  I have found that documenting the history related to the glass item provides as much pleasure and shelling out $1,000's for that extra rare soda I don't have.  

I have been lucky to have started digging in the 1970's and have the experience of digging wells and privy's old enough to have pontiled bottles,  Finding really old bottles on river banks, scuba diving in dark rivers, a 1880's shipwreck and even lucky enough to have dug at the site of a Seminole Indian War Fort circa 1838-1840.  During the days I was really active, I have tossed hundreds of art deco bottles back in the river, Now I wish I would have kept them, they are attractive just not my cup of tea.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for their contributions.  I do enjoy the thrill of the chase.  Back in the day, that meant a lot of hard work.  The Internet has revolutionized collecting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2019)

If I hadn't spent a crapton of money on Etsy last night I'd buy some of them for more than what a collector will say they are worth. They are lovely and honestly worth what someone is willing to pay. My old mustard jars with the bubbles are deemed worthless but I love them and wouldn't sell them for $30 each. To me they represent toughness. I can dig an area where the rocky ground freezing and shifting on a hillside has shattered everything EXCEPT the mustard jars. Those soda bottles are worth displaying. A lot of people would love to have them.


----------



## RCO (Jan 2, 2019)

Eric said:


> Another reason why many of these soda bottles bring so little may be simply time... So much time has passed that those who may remember these brands and bottles are no longer with us.
> Many now can no longer relate to these or even know what these brands were. I see it in other areas of collecting. A couple examples are depression glass and vintage rotary telephones...
> These are a couple other items my wife and I collect and have seen a major drop in both price and want. Footed tumbler glasses I once paid up to $80+ a piece you can now find on ebay
> for as low as $15 a piece. Old wooden crank phones and desk rotary phones have dropped as the generation that used these pass on. Phones I could get $300 for
> ...



true but most of the bottles I have , there much older than me , I don't remember drinking them 

much like the original poster I just sort of became interested in art deco soda's and acl soda's 


often I'm actually more interested in bottles I have never seen before , cause there more unusual or perhaps rarer if I've never even seen one yet 


but I agree certain antique prices in general are likely headed downwards as the younger generations either have less space or less interest in the items


----------



## RCO (Jan 2, 2019)

new2bottles said:


> View attachment 186430
> It came from Puerto Rico and was relatively expensive.  It has a sister bottle, see pic.  Speaking of Canadian soda, I buy occasionally from Canada, some nice things.



what Canadian items do you have ? any bottles


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 2, 2019)

A quick search on FeeBay completed auctions shows at least 100 or so of this era soda bottle selling for $100-500.

I collected milks before they we cool (and some still turn their nose up at them).  But for the most part, the newer bottles did not interest me.  But like has been said by others here - collect what YOU like and pay what YOU value the bottle at.

When bidding on any item, I always factor in the shipping, handling, buyer's premium, etc.  If I value it at $10 and shipping is $7.25, then I need to by it for $2.75.  

And as to collectibles - certain categories come and go.  I collect local tall case clocks and furniture.  Most are selling for a quarter to a third of what they were bringing 20-30 years ago.  I buy them because I like them, but also because I believe they are of good value.  Now clocks from 1900-1930's have absolutely no interest to me.  And even most clocks from the 1840's-1860's.  For something that "should bring more money" you can get a nice running 8 day shelf clock that is 170 years old for a couple hundred bucks.  Talk about value!  However, there were just too many made and still around for most to sell for more.

And truth be known, I do have one of these "new" soda bottles that I was tickled to finally get and that does get a good display space.  I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Jan 2, 2019)

The big killer on bottles is shipping. I sell a LOT on eBay and fortunately, since I am a dealer in insulators, I can ship them somewhat economically. I can send up to 6 in a large F-R box. Bottles on the other hand.... no really economical way to ship them unless they fit an $18.95 LFR box. Then you can ship 3-4 and make it more affordable.
I have sold some sodas and Codd bottles on eBay and they can be a pain.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 2, 2019)

I simply love deco bottles. Even with so many now, i enjoy getting each new one in the mail! It totally makes my week. I look at it several times a day, appreciating the artwork of it.

It's not an investment. No way. But, I don't care  It is partly the thrill-of-the hunt, the thrill-of-the-find, as well as the appreciation of a bygone art.

I've been to hundreds of antique stores and malls. Hint: when in an antique store, you have to look high and low, because that's where they put the bottles! It costs a lot of money to drive to antique stores, and even more, sometimes, to drive to an antique or bottle show. That's how I justify a creepy shipping cost; no gasoline, no restaurants, no motels, no oil & tires costs, and no commuting time.

I must admit I do miss the antique stores and bottle shows though. I used to live within an early morning driving distance to them, but now I live in a remote area and the nearest bottle show is hundreds of miles away.

There are so many kinds of antiques collect, and even so many kinds of bottles to collect. It's important, I think, to limit one's scope. It's more fun that way, actually. With bottles, i just stick with decos (short for decorated). There are still so MANY! 

So, back to you, new2bottles, I really like your decos!

I haven't tried boiling any bottles. What does it do?


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Jan 2, 2019)

Those are some fine bottles.


----------



## Eric (Jan 2, 2019)

RCO said:


> true but most of the bottles I have , there much older than me , I don't remember drinking them
> 
> much like the original poster I just sort of became interested in art deco soda's and acl soda's
> 
> ...



Me too... I remember some of the ACL in stores during the 70s.. but most of my collection is from the 40s-50s... being a graphic artist I love these eras... love the advertising.
Most everything I collect is from these time periods... and I love the hunt and nothing beats the feeling of walking around that corner or entering a vendors booth and seeing the bottle
or item that is on your "want list"! 
Just glad I can still find stuff at good prices... We still collect depression glass and I still pick up phones I can't help it.. they are so cool looking and the sound of the rotary...  nothing like it.
Just wish the prices would have dropped when I started collecting! Ha

That Squeeze bottle in the first post lineup is awesome.... I have 2 vintage Squeeze 6-packs full of those and another filled with another embossed type... but that stippled is my favorite. Hard to find not all chipped or with returned/recycled rubbings all over them.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 3, 2019)

Pretty hard for me to add anything that has not already been said here. But today I had to snicker to myself as I paid $4 bucks for a really rare paper label quart, and a young lady at the cash register bought a Wishing Well bottle for $5bucks...not much has changed with some stuff in 30 years as with many bottles that's what I paid back when I started.
For me I see some of the in demand stuff has gone way up but there is always a bargain to be had too if you look hard enough! Most of my collection is pretty diverse but not too many bottles pre 1900 and goes right into 1980's. It's not just Deco bottles either, I like them all including the paper labels, then for the 50's -80's cans have become a big part of my collection as well as signs and any go withs.
Heck there is no way I could do just Deco or Acl's alone..it's just not enough for me, but it still does not end there because I love the research!....there is nothing more exciting then when you stumble upon that online newspaper clipping depicting the bottle your researching and the bottler...it's almost as good as getting the bottle or the sign itself!
To sum it up and I'm sure it was said in here somewhere, We'd be fools to place any long term value on these items we treasure, besides once we leave this earth no one gets to take it with them..lol
So just enjoy what we have in this wonderful forum of friends and like minded nut jobs!...after all we are collecting our fathers and grandfathers garbage!..lol….COLORFUL GARBAGE at that


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 3, 2019)

Too Many Bottles said:


> Those are some fine bottles.


I'm delighted by so many new comments!  And thank you for praising my collection. These are all brand new to me, arriving daily.  So nice, unusual ones are readily available, and priced for buying.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow! Lots of great comments by everyone, what a great thread! I agree with everyone - collect what you like, don't just be in it for the money. That's what I've always done with everything I've collected (bottles, old radios, toys, records, old pop and beer cans, etc).  

Canadacan, love that collection especially those old pop cans! I thought I was the only one who does that, lol!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 6, 2019)

I got hundreds of old Pop Cans. And a few Art Deco Soda Bottles. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 7, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I got hundreds of old Pop Cans. And a few Art Deco Soda Bottles. LEON.View attachment 186535View attachment 186537



Leon, what a great looking display. Lots of nice OLD cans. I once had my pop/beer can shelves just like that around '77-'84 till I had to make room for all the old radios and other stuff I got into. I still have 'em though.


----------



## Huntindog (Jan 9, 2019)

We are just *CUSTODIANS* of our Treasures!


----------



## Eric (Jan 9, 2019)

Huntindog said:


> We are just *CUSTODIANS* of our Treasures!




So true... good post...


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 14, 2019)

Like others have said, supply and demand.  Outside small circles, old bottles aren't in high demand.

For example.  That green Epping.  I am an Epping collector, but I only know of a few other people who collect Epping bottles.  Also, that one is fairly common, though not as common as the clear or aqua.  It's a $5-10 bottle to the right person, but trying to find that person is hard.  

Collectors are odd, maybe they collect a brand, type, color, a location, or bottler....

Any of those Grand-Pop bottles from Cincinnati?


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 14, 2019)

I have been following this thread with *interest* and (based on the numerous comments) it seems to boil down to the simple fact that soda bottle collectors collect the bottles they like best whether they are Hutchinson's, Blobs, Straight-sided, Decos, ACLs, etc. And within those categories there are sub-categories such as local or regional bottles. And what *interest* one collector may not necessarily *interest* another collector, especially when it comes to actually buying them. For example; I live in the San Diego area and the most valuable and sought after soda bottle is the "30 Below" pictured below (pun intended). I have never seen one in mint condition but I know local collectors who would gladly pay up to $1,000 for one in that condition. However, if someone from, say, Vermont, saw one of the 30 Below's in an Antique shop and was not familiar with it, they may not have any *interest* in it whatsoever even if it was priced as low as $5.00. Of course its almost impossible to know the value of every soda bottle ever made, but if you are a Deco collector and only a Deco collector, then it doesn't matter what the price of certain ACLs might be if you are not *interested* in them. So the bottom line for me has very little to do with rarity, supply, demand, etc. But it has a great deal to do with what *interest *me. So collect what *interest *you and don't mess with "Mr. In Between" 

Footnote: I used to have one of these "30 Below" bottles that had 50% label loss that I paid $75.00 for and a year later sold for $150.00. But who in their right mind would pay $150.00 for a bottle in junk condition if it did not *interest *them?


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 14, 2019)

Finally, I was forced to pay some real money, $125 for this one, probably because it's carnival glass.  I would have paid $100+ for the mint Art Deco on the left, but didn't have to.  Just $50, shipped.  Honestly, while I probably would pay more in a lot of cases, glad I don't have to as there seems to be plenty of ways to spend.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 14, 2019)

All of your collection is looking awesome!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow that carnival glass bottle is fantastic, I didn't know that such things even existed.  I can see why those would be pricey.  I've seen fairly plain Canada Dry bottles in carnival glass but that's it.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 14, 2019)

new2bottles

If you keep going like you are, pretty soon you'll have to change your name to "new*100*bottles"

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but your carnival glass bottle appears to be a "Sun Punch" made by the "Monument *Bottling* Company" of Indianapolis, Indiana. If so, there might be a date code and/or Patent number on the base. I took a quick look around and it appears the Monument Bottling Company began operation in 1921 and was formed by the Domont family. I'm not sure of the exact dates, but during 1919 and 1920 it appears they went by the name "Monument *Beverage* Company" and then changed it to *Bottling *in 1921.


----------



## logueb (Jan 14, 2019)

Great collection.  I have been collecting bottles for 50+ years. I have dug many deco sodas, but I still buy some when I find them at a reasonable price. A few years back I did a Google patent search for as many of the sodas patented between 1915 and the 1930's that I could locate.  That was quite a project.  I am sure that many of these were never put into production.  I have seen the patents on some of your collection.  This was an added part of the collecting for me.  Finding who patented the bottle and the year it was patented, made the collecting more fun for me. Your soda collecting is awesome.  Buster


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 14, 2019)

I believe this is the patent ...

https://patents.google.com/patent/USD86155S/en


Filed: July 17, 1931
Granted: February 9, 1932

Notice the inventor name Ben Domont


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you for all the informative, encouraging replies.  Terrific bunch of guys!  Please enjoy another small group and three nice quarts.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 15, 2019)

Does that Hawaiian Punch bottle have a city on the bottom?  I've got one from Victoria BC but mine is in aqua.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 16, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does that Hawaiian Punch bottle have a city on the bottom?  I've got one from Victoria BC but mine is in aqua.


Who made Hawaiian Punch in Victoria?...had no idea about that bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 16, 2019)

No idea.  It's not one that shows up often, I think I've only ever seen one or two other examples.  There's one from Vancouver as well in clear if I remember correctly.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 16, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does that Hawaiian Punch bottle have a city on the bottom?  I've got one from Victoria BC but mine is in aqua.


It's actually a Delaware Punch.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 16, 2019)

I have no idea why I wrote Hawaiian Punch, Delaware Punch is what I meant.  Sorry Canadacan, there's a Delaware Punch bottle from Victoria, not Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 18, 2019)

CB gotch ya..lol, you really had me wondering there!!!...hahaha!!!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jan 30, 2021)

SODABOB said:


> new2bottles
> 
> If you keep going like you are, pretty soon you'll have to change your name to "new*100*bottles"
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but your carnival glass bottle appears to be a "Sun Punch" made by the "Monument *Bottling* Company" of Indianapolis, Indiana. If so, there might be a date code and/or Patent number on the base. I took a quick look around and it appears the Monument Bottling Company began operation in 1921 and was formed by the Domont family. I'm not sure of the exact dates, but during 1919 and 1920 it appears they went by the name "Monument *Beverage* Company" and then changed it to *Bottling *in 1921.


Hemingray glass also made this sun punch bottle I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jan 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that carnival glass bottle is fantastic, I didn't know that such things even existed.  I can see why those would be pricey.  I've seen fairly plain Canada Dry bottles in carnival glass but that's it.


There are a couple more out there. See pics- Wolverine is super rare.I missed my chance years ago coming second with my bid. Second one is from Cuba I believe.


----------



## cokemanracer (Jan 31, 2021)

I’ve been a collector of commemorative soft drink bottles since 1974 when I pulled a Notre Dame 7up bottle for the 1973 National Champs out of the empties rack at the grocery store I worked at in high school. Found a few more, and a lifetime hobby was born. I love collecting soda bottles and will never give up on it, or at least until I’m no longer able.

I’ve never had a problem with buying bottles and never have looked at my hobby as an investment. I get a lot of enjoyment out of it and also love the hunt. I’ve been told it’s better to focus on the “good” stuff and not try to collect a lot but I’ve never really cared about that. If I like a bottle, I’ll get it unless it’s priced way over my head. Also, I’ve made a lot of lifelong friends in this hobby, and that means more to me than the glass on the shelf.

Over the years, I’ve noticed a sharp decline in all types of soda bottles. I’ve not been a member here for very long but looks like most don’t collect commemoratives, I’ll be the first to admit it’s a very small segment of the hobby. I started with ACL’s a few years ago and can often pick up what I consider the “good” bottles a lot cheaper the past couple years than before. In a good way I partially blame eBay, but often will find bottles on there I never knew existed or would never see locally. And what was once considered scarce in my part of the country was in good supply somewhere else. Others have commented on the cost of postage, I’ll pass on a bottle if it’s the only one a person has listed due to the cost of shipping unless it’s something I consider rare for the collection. I learned a long time ago to just walk away and leave it on the shelf or on the web site as it will almost always turn up someplace else later.

On eBay I’ll see the same bottles over and over that are priced in the hundreds of dollars range. Have to wonder if anyone actually pays $500 for an ACL bottle? It may be worth that but I have a tough time justifying it. I’ll try to work out a trade or just pass.

When I started collecting in the 1970s there was the World Wide Commemorative Soft Drink Bottle Club in Sidney, Ohio ran by a man named Homer Hughes. He’d travel to pick up a new commemorative and try to get 25-30 cases for the membership. When I joined, I was member number 574 and it was a very active group, with a regular newsletter announcing new bottles. Homer would come up with just about anything in his travels and I made several trips over there and would bring back 3-4 cases of new bottles each time. The club folded years ago and Homer passed a short time later.

Another collector, Harold Davisson in Seward, Nebraska was a major collector and dealer in bottles on the side. I visited him in the 1990s and he had hundreds of cases for sale. Harold is gone now too and I have no idea what became of his collection. He also built the World’s largest Time Capsule in Seward in 1975 and it’s due to be opened in 2025. I’m going to do my best to be there, as there was a bottle issued for it and I’ve always wanted to see what the 1975 Chevrolet Vega that was placed in there will look like fifty years later.

In the mid 1970s interest remained high with commemorative bottles, I’ve got well over 100 that salute the nation’s bicentennial alone. Today, you still see these bottles for sale as thousands were made, supply and demand. There are a lot of very limited issue commemorative bottles out there and collectors still actively seek them, most issued prior to the mid 1980s and tough to find. But, as the soda companies started moving away from glass the commemorative bottles dried up as well.

Today, Coca-Cola issues a lot of the 8 oz. Hobbleskirt bottles but a lot of collectors don’t mess with them. Cost for a six pack is around $6, and sometimes thousands of cases are made. For the most part, the graphics look cheap and these bottles will never be worth anything. For years Coca-Cola issued NASCAR series drivers on both a regional or national basis and millions of these bottles are floating around. I’ll often see them in malls and flea markets for some silly price. A hundred years from now if there are still antique malls there will probably be NASCAR Coca-Cola bottles on a shelf with an asking price of $10. There are always a few bottles Coca-Cola issues in very limited quantity for internal events that collectors actively seek and often variations of these will show up too, a color missing or a different color, etc. I’ve got friends who collect these and I’ll bring bottles back from a trip for them. It’s all good; we all collect what we like.

I’ve got two of the three Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottle books written by Rick Sweeney in the late 1990s and early 2000s. Excellent books with thousands of pictures and realized prices, but the past few years I’ve found several bottles that were listed as either very rare or extremely rare for less than $5 each. There are a lot of ACL’s that will always hold their values just like a some of the commemoratives but it seems that by and large prices have hit bottom or getting there.

I’ve thought for years that it’s an older person’s hobby and a lot of collectors are either selling or passing away. I’m a member of our state chapter of the Coca-Cola Collectors Club and we’ve had five long time members pass away within the last three years. The chapter tries to hold six meetings a year in member’s houses but with COVID we had no meetings in 2020 and none scheduled so far this year. We’ve attended a lot of regional Coca-Cola collector conventions over the years, some are no longer and the conventions that are still active seem to have less attendees each year. In the 1980s we loved going to Elizabethtown, KY for Septemberfest and two hotels would be full of Coca-Cola collectors. This get-together ended years ago, but a lot of great memories. Give it another ten years and there may not be any more conventions to go to.

The better bottles seem to be in private collections and won’t come to market until the end. We try to visit a lot of antique malls and flea markets over the course of the summer and by and large it’s the same things everyplace. Common bottles with case wear marked to sell or common bottles priced way too high. And if we go back a year later, they’re still on the shelf. Once in a great while might find something tough but it’s few and far between. Bottle shows still have nice bottles but not that many in my area to go to. But it's still the thrill of the hunt that keeps us looking and anticipating what lies in the booth in the next aisle.

We don’t have any children, my wife has several nieces and nephews, and they’ve been over and seen my collection. They look and say its neat then get back on their smart phones, no interest whatsoever in collecting not just bottles but anything else. When I’m gone, my collection will probably wind up in an estate sale and go for next to nothing like most other sales go.


----------



## brent little (Jan 31, 2021)

I posted earlier that I had bought a collection from Niagara Falls,Ontario. There where 15000 bottles and 700 pop cases. All acl's or embossed stuff all 40-60's. I was getting 15.00 bucks per case with the cases full of bottles. So do that math ,its around .63 cents each not counting the cases.The guy i sold the stuff to will be the rest of his days selling it. BUT patience will make him some serious money. Even at 2-3 bucks each.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> But that's the question, why are they so cheap that it often costs more to send them?!  IMO, people are stupid for not buying because they cost just as much to ship.  They're still a bargain!  Would they sell better if they cost $100 and shipping was still just ten bucks?  Probably!  I give up.  smh


Sell lots of 3 or so bottles. Helps with the less expensive ones. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2021)

cokemanracer said:


> I’ve been a collector of commemorative soft drink bottles since 1974 when I pulled a Notre Dame 7up bottle for the 1973 National Champs out of the empties rack at the grocery store I worked at in high school. Found a few more, and a lifetime hobby was born. I love collecting soda bottles and will never give up on it, or at least until I’m no longer able.
> 
> I’ve never had a problem with buying bottles and never have looked at my hobby as an investment. I get a lot of enjoyment out of it and also love the hunt. I’ve been told it’s better to focus on the “good” stuff and not try to collect a lot but I’ve never really cared about that. If I like a bottle, I’ll get it unless it’s priced way over my head. Also, I’ve made a lot of lifelong friends in this hobby, and that means more to me than the glass on the shelf.
> 
> ...





Interesting Story, Thanks.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 31, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> What are these worth, $2 or $3 apiece?  What?!  Are you kidding me?!  WHY?!  I know that I could put them on eBay for BIN $10 and they would just sit there!  They are old, they are gorgeous, they are Americana, they are not everywhere you look!  So, why, tell me why they're all but worthless.  Don't rich people collect old sodas?  Just the poor?  Is this the answer?
> View attachment 186374


The first green bottle is that a Epping looks like it is that's a nice collection of sodas


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 31, 2021)

cokemanracer said:


> ... Bottle shows still have nice bottles but not that many in my area to go to. But it's still the thrill of the hunt that keeps us looking and anticipating what lies in the booth in the next aisle.


I went to the Jackson MS show held January 23 and there were lots of soda collectors and tables set up.  Those tables looked like they were among the busiest.

I think the greatest problem in all segments of bottle collecting is the folks who put way too much focus on just bottles.  The real treasure is the people and the friendships.  People who are blind to this are why the hobby will suffer.  No one likes these types and they are a true poison.  Bottles are fun, but they are just stuff.  I have befriended many new collectors/diggers in my small effort to keep the hobby strong.  None of these collect the kind of bottles that I collect, but I am truly interested in them and their collecting efforts.  Mostly I am interested in encouraging them and in their welfare.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jan 31, 2021)

A lot of these look like 1940s Art Deco sodas. I prefer 1920s and 1930s Art Deco sodas. True they are pretty, but just kind of too modern for me and I’m not the most attracted to 1940s bottles in general. Most of the time I don’t like the dotted pattern on 1940– bottles. Enough of me. There ARE people who truly do collect these and would like to have them or would gladly sell them. $5 sounds good for each one of these except the aqua looks like it might run at $10. Some nice bottles you have.


----------



## cokemanracer (Jan 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I went to the Jackson MS show held January 23 and there were lots of soda collectors and tables set up.  Those tables looked like they were among the busiest.
> 
> I think the greatest problem in all segments of bottle collecting is the folks who put way too much focus on just bottles.  The real treasure is the people and the friendships.  People who are blind to this are why the hobby will suffer.  No one likes these types and they are a true poison.  Bottles are fun, but they are just stuff.  I have befriended many new collectors/diggers in my small effort to keep the hobby strong.  None of these collect the kind of bottles that I collect, but I am truly interested in them and their collecting efforts.  Mostly I am interested in encouraging them and in their welfare.



I totally agree, I've made a lot of lifelong friendships that I wouldn't trade for anything. We help each other find bottles and keep an eye out for things they may collect that I don't,  attend weddings and funerals and just enjoy their company at conventions and shows. I made a trip to Texas last fall with a good friend and we delivered several cases of bottles. Traveled through parts of seven states in five days, stopped at a lot of flea markets and malls and found a couple cases of bottles along the way. Sometimes you find something, sometimes not but it's still fun.


----------

